# Garmin Vista HCx 2.6 Firmware / 2.5 SW Update (distance bug)...



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

If you've only been using your Garmin Vista HCx on your bike, you probably haven't noticed this problem (I haven't), but it's been a constant topic on the Groundspeak forums among hikers and geocachers.

The HCx uses heavy-handed filtering at low speeds that has resulted in speed and distance not being recorded on the trip computer. Speeds under 2 MPH are generally not recorded (even though recorded track logs are accurate). Many users complained of being "shorted" on hikes with slow, steep climbs -- too little distance shown (versus the tracklog produced, or versus a known distance) and too much "time stopped."

The 2.6 update has nudged that cut-off down to ~1 MPH.

http://www8.garmin.com/products/webupdater/howtoinstall.jsp

That's a link to Garmin's Web Updater, which can also be accessed from Garmin.com > Support > Updates and Downloads.

Once you've got Web Updater installed on your computer, simply connect your Vista via the USB cable, power it on, and double-click the Web Updater application to run it.

First it will install software version 2.5. Then it will ask if you want to check for additional updates, and will come up with "GPS Chipset Type M2 (Region file)." Check the box next to this update and proceed.

Note that Web Updater will report "complete" on your computer screen, but the Vista HCx will still show "Downloading..." or "Updating..." on the screen. You'll need to trust that it completed, and manually power it off and on. Check your version numbers by going to MENU > Setup > System > MENU > Software Version.

Note that this hasn't been a problem with the SiRF-equipped units (older Etrex models without the "H" in the name, nor the 60CSx). SiRF-equipped units can reportedly sense movement down the the 0.1-0.2 MPH range.

It seems that the "H" models have compromised sensitivity for accuracy: My guess is that the units will accept as many weak satellite signals as they can (hence the seemingly miraculous indoor reception compared to the non-"H" models) and then use pure computing horsepower to average everything into an accurate location fix (the shotgun approach). It seems to me that this works great under heavy tree cover or in canyons, but apparently not-so-great at low speeds where the unit struggles to "see" small position changes amongst heavy signal clutter.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Garmin posted software version 2.6 on February 5th (firmware is still v. 2.6):

*Changes from version 2.50 to version 2.60:*
Correct German translation of 'delete all waypoints'.
Fix data card unlock failure when 2 cards of the same map set are used in one device.
Improve sun times for polar regions.
Fix issue where ETA in non motor vehicle modes can be unreasonably short.
Increase precision of distance measurement to the cursor on the map page.
Allow backlight adjustment on the track back point selection page.
Fix shutdown when editing Estonian Grid coordinates.
Correct daylight saving time for New Zealand.
Improve selection of the names of cross roads with NT maps.
Correct potential shutdown when viewing a vertical profile.
Correct European word translation of 'Find' and 'Mark'.
Support multiple languages in American version.
Fix screen fading issue in cold temperature.
**** Correct total ascent calculation. ****
Correct direction symbol of vertical speed.
Fix reboot issue of GPS firmware update.
Correct battery issue of lithium battery.


----------



## LordKaos (Aug 12, 2008)

*Another shutdown*

Hi!

Is anybody having troubles while entering the menu in highway mode with some active route?

Mine and another new HCx shutdowns with that function.
Failure is map independent.

If only shutdowns when the route is active.

None was answered from Garmin until now.

It cames directly with the 2.6 firmware version.

More detailed description (as reported to Garmin):
I want to report a failure detected in the Vista HCx, tested in two new units with the same result

Short description: GPS shuts down while entering the menu in Highway mode having an active route.

Tested On:
GPS SW version: 2.6
Software Version: 2.6
Unit ID (one of them) 3432953312

Detailed description:

Most of the times that I trace a route, after entering Highway mode, system refresh the screen and everything works normally until I press the Menu button, to change mode or to set any parameters, the light goes out and the GPS turns off.

I tested in many different ways and the failure is always the same.
To avoid the system shutdown I found useful to exit the highway mode using any other mode changing it from the "Exit/Compass" button, and doing that, the system keeps on. This works, but we can not enter the menu in the Highway mode anyway.

This failure is the same in demo mode.

My unit was buyed past Monday at GPS Mundo (www.gpsmundo.com) and I found this problem the first day.
Past Saturday with Cristian, from GPS Mundo, we test another new unit with the same result.

Cristian rewrite the firmware in my unit and nothing was solved, I did a cold reset with no results and I also tried with another MicroSD card, the original sold by GPS Mundo, and no solution by my side was found.

The failure is map independent because without any card, fails again.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I just used "highway mode" a few weeks ago to navigate a zig-zag route through San Francisco, and all was fine. Any specific menu that causes your crashes? Or just the Menu button?

I suggest visiting forums.groundspeak.com to research your bug. The users there are pretty thorough.


----------



## LordKaos (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi!, nothing special, only a traced route, came from a map, enters highway mode and press the menu button.

I´ll post a video tonight.

Thanks for the recommendation, I´ll post there too.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

According to posts on Groundspeak, version 2.7 is "out there" for the Vista HCx, but not yet downloadable from Garmin.

I've been running 2.6 since the time I started this thread back in February, and haven't noticed any of the drift, slow-speed, or elevation problems that some users have reported (other than Garmin's continued over-estimation of total gain).


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Version 2.7 is available today via the Garmin Web Updater utility.

http://www8.garmin.com/products/webupdater/howtoinstall.jsp

*Change History*
Changes made from version 2.60 to 2.70:
Improve distance calculation in odometer.
Fix system freeze issue.
Fix shutdown issue when browse detail map.
Correct user grid.
Disable route calculation icon when GPS is off.

No telling if this fixes some of the inaccuracy bugs that mainly slow-speed users (hikers / geocachers) have been complaining about, but you can pick up the conversation here, begining around post # 318.

http://forums.groundspeak.com/GC/index.php?showtopic=186593&st=317


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up,

If you try it, could you post a quick review. I'm still on 2.5 and have been a little tentative on updating. Seems a few (and probably a very small few) have some drifting problems with the 2.60/2.60 software/firmware combo.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Hawseman said:


> Thanks for the heads up,
> 
> If you try it, could you post a quick review. I'm still on 2.5 and have been a little tentative on updating. Seems a few (and probably a very small few) have some drifting problems with the 2.60/2.60 software/firmware combo.


Roger that. I installed the new firmware, but won't have time to test it on the bike until next week sometime. I'll be keeping my eyes on the groundspeak thread to see what others are observing.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Speedub for the info. Very helpful to us all.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks, and just to clarify, I've experienced none of the errors other users have complained of.

The rather extreme drift errors, under-calculation of distance traveled, and the over-calc of Stopped Time all appear linked to very slow speed travel, i.e. hikers and geocachers traveling on foot.

Compared to my bike computer, my Vista HCx distances and riding time (vs. time stopped) have been close each and every ride.My tracks routinely show errors of up to a few dozen feet, usually much, much less, and always self-correct. I never have had an error in the 100'+ range hikers have complained of.


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I will try it today. The only issue I have experienced is distance calculation


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I have had no freezing errors even while running the MOAGU maps since installing 2.70 firmware update.

Wonderful!


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Do you know if this affects the Legend HCx also? Is there an easy way to tell which version of the firmware you are running?


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

This is hella old, but about one month ago, Garmin released v 2.8, fixing the following issues:

Fix 'Highway Page' shutdown issue with menu key operation. 
Correct power-on failure issue.

Here's a link to Garmin's web updater: http://www8.garmin.com/products/webupdater/

0gre, sorry bro I missed your post. There's a 2.8 update for the Legand HCx, as well. Not sure if it's the same file, but their web updater will take care of you.


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

So what is the m2 chipset? Does anyone know how it compares to the others gamin is using?


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

It's probably best to judge the Vista HCx on its performance compared to other receivers you're considering. Whether it's an MTK or Bravo or whatever other name they're giving to the chipset in the Vista HCx, the attributes of the unit are pretty well established: high enough sensitivity to where it can plot a position even if under tree cover or inside some buildings, but not as accurate as more expensive units, nor as stable (many reports of drift).

All-in-all, most of the complaints come from some hikers and geocachers moving at slower speeds. Not too many complaints from cyclists. The tried-and-true 60CSx seems to be the more accurate unit with similar features but at an increase in price and size.


----------

